# Hey Guys!! I Am a electrician!!



## RynoP (15/6/20)

Just posting for more support!

I am a qualified electrician doing general electrical maintenance, new installations and any emergency call outs!! 

I Reside in Pretoria east. 

If any Pretoria guys here need electrical word done please support me or atleast give me the opportunity to give you a quotation.

I Have references from customers to contact if needed 

Thanx guys hope you have a good week!

076 529 5129

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------

